# Battling SHB Again...



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

I did two splits off off a strong hive that I started in the spring, they both have built up fast and have done a good job controling SHB. Then One hive was full of brood and honey, I was going to add another box but decided to do one more split. I put two frames of brood, and two frames of honey, same as before. Along with wax foundation. This was about a week ago, tonight after church I drove by there to check on them, when I opened the hive it made me sick... Dozens of adult SHB running the comb, dead bees and tiny SHB larva on the bottom board. It also looks like a frame of honey got robbed out. There were alot of yellowjackets around the entrance but none getting in. There were plenty of bees in there a few days ago, I dont know what happened. But, I took the entire deep and set it on top of paper on my stongest hive. I guess my question is, what should I expect to happen? The deep had about 2-3 full frames of honey, and alot of drawn foundation along with some SHB that were two fast for me. (I have learned a good lesson- although I have read it already on some of these post, never make small splits.)


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Making small splits this late after the shb have time to get their numbers up from winter with little or no flow on now can be dangerous. For shb or wax moths.

Just watch your timing in making spits and how strong you make them depending on the time of year. Preferrably having a good queen to make the split with. A queenless hive is more likely to fall victim this time of year as well.


----------



## Dr.Wax (Apr 30, 2008)

> I guess my question is, what should I expect to happen?


You have only transferred your problem. The strong hive may or may not be able to handle the infestation.

I would suggest you remove every frame from the other hive which has been worked and freeze them overnight in plastic bags. This will kill any SHB larvae in the comb and later you can thaw them and bring them to outdoor temps before distributing them amongst your hives to be cleaned out by the bees.

And for the future get yourself one or two West SHB Traps for your weakest hives.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Been there done that!!! I agree with Dr Wax, you may have transfeered your problem. May can shake bees and freeze frames. Add a trap right away!!! West are large and hive has to be very level (goes on bottom board). Hood traps and AJ's go on frames. I have had very mixed succes with the hood I think maybe a little better with the AJ's.


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

*Check Mite Plus??? SHB Control,*

Thankyou for your advice, I thought the hive would take care of the problem since they have done such a good job with there own hive, and there were a good many bees in the infested hive. Well I sure hope they do. I would hate it if they took over that hive... I have read about a product called CheckMite Plus (labeled for SHB and Varroa) has anyone tryed this product? If so, what were the results?


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

*Just an update...*

Just thought I would give an update. Checked on the hives yesterday and they seem to have beat the odds. I only saw 2 adult SHB, and no larva anywhere!!! I did freeze one frame that had visible larva in it the day I combined but they cleaned up the rest. For those who may have had this problem before, they took all the honey, pollen, ect. downstairs, but why did they chew big chunks out of the comb? Not just at the top where the honey was robbed out but also the brood comb, I think they even cleaned out all the capped brood (Just open cells now). This was a plastic foundation that was fully drawn out. 
(Also, to answer my own question about checkmite, after doing some research, the label says it only kills the adult stage. Not really worth the 30 bucks for that in my opinion, I guess thats why nobodys tried it. )


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

dhood writes:
but why did they chew big chunks out of the comb? Not just at the top where the honey was robbed out but also the brood comb

tecumseh suggest: they were tearing out to the root of the problem. these spots were likely areas where shb and wax moth and taken hold. I would suggest this 'strong hive' is displaying signs of proper hygenic behavior. 

If this hive was of modest strength? you might wish to check the hive all the way down to the bottom board. with solid bottom boards sometimes this falling debris will accumlate and create problem there a bit a later (the same problem can arise with modest strength hives and paper combines). if the hive is strong you can usually check around the front entrance and see what they have tossed.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

as "t" said above hygienic behavior-- a good thing. Get rid of all extra comb not needed on the hive. It is a problem for the bees to protect!!!

Fatbeeman uses boric acid in corrugated plastic signs. Fill up the slits - fill the ends w/crisco and staple to bottom board if not a sbb. I have not tried it yet.


----------



## Dr.Wax (Apr 30, 2008)

I would suggest a West SHB trap.

I have a small colony which covers 7 frames. My West trap caught 93 beetles this week and over the previous five day period it caught 113 beetles. 

You can also see what your bees are throwing out as it covers the entire bottom board unlike all other traps. You can see the SHB larvae there.


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone, 
Dr. Wax, Thanks for the advice, I plan on putting those on soon.


----------



## sukeljuma (May 15, 2008)

*shb check-mite*

tried it on 2 hives and was worthless now i have the rest to figure out how to get rid of since i dont use chemicals on the hives just had to try anything with the shb's i catch the adults with AJ'S and tweezers freez the frams after shacking bees off/ on 2 or 3 deeps hives reduce down to make less unprotected area /an idea from jerry hayes in florida good luck


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

thanks sukeljuma, I checked that hive again yesterday, every frame, and only saw a couple SHB, and they looked like they were trapped in the corner with propilis until I moved the frame and let them go. They seem to have it back under control although I thought I had lost this hive for sure, I guess this is just part of the learning curb. 

Also, I havn't really seen that many even flying around, landing on the hives like before. Is there a season that they get bad? Also the yellowjackets seemed to stop trying to rob this hive and clustered around the ground in front of the hive, could they be catching the larva the bees cleaned out of the hive? I didn't ever see this but i suspect that is what they were after.


----------



## snarky (Oct 6, 2006)

My yellow jackets just hang out on the ground in fron of and underneath the hive waiting for debris, mites, beetles and such. I dion't ever see them near the hive entrance


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

*mites*



dhood said:


> Thankyou for your advice, I thought the hive would take care of the problem since they have done such a good job with there own hive, and there were a good many bees in the infested hive. Well I sure hope they do. I would hate it if they took over that hive... I have read about a product called CheckMite Plus (labeled for SHB and Varroa) has anyone tryed this product? If so, what were the results?


Have you had a problem with mites this year I have seen a few in my hives?


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

seamuswildhoney said- Have you had a problem with mites this year I have seen a few in my hives? 

Reply- I did a mite count early on a spotted a few. Dusted with powdered sugar, havent seen any signs that made me worried enough to use medication though. I havn't checked for mites in a couple months. Will do that soon.


----------

